# info please



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

looking to find out sone info on the deer hunting in the belfield area of ND, like good /bad, mostly muledeer, or whitetail deer. Will be out in this area this fall, and have never been there before, I am from PA., so I really need all the advice i could get. Looking to try bow hunting in this area, if its possible, please feel free to offer any suggestions you could offer,


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Mostly mule deer in that area, although you will find whitetails as well, mostly close to the creeks and rivers. I highly recommend getting a topo map from the USGS.

http://store.usgs.gov/scripts/wgate/zww2073fd422c/
It will cost you $14, and it will likely be the best $14 you send in a long time.

Deer hunting in the badlands is a different game than most people are used to. Be out before sunup and watch for deer movement, if you find what you are looking for you either wait till they bed down and try to stalk within range, or attempt to predict where they are going, get ahead of them and try an ambush. It's alot of fun and a huge challenge.

Good luck!!

Oh, here's what you'll be doing alot of:










Good bino's and a quality spotting scope are a real plus.

huntin1


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

Could you tell me what the address is to get a map, as the link you gave , I cannot get throug on it. do you know if there are any pheasants in the Belfield area,
thnks for the info


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

If you're planning a hunt for this year you'll not be able to get a Mule Deer Archery tag. They are given out by lottery and the lottery is Mar/Apr.


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

I didn't know that I thought the archery tag was for either or, but no biggie, I would just be looking for a whitetail then, but what about upland game in the area????


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

You should be able to find some sharptails. Pheasents will be hit or miss, small pockets of them here and there.

Edited to add: The archery tag used to be either or, and still is for residents. They started the lottery for Mule deer/non-residents 6-8yrs ago.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Sorry about that. It seems you can't attach the address the way I did it.
Go here: http://store.usgs.gov/

Then click "enter USGS store" scroll down the menu on the left side to: "U.S Forest Service Maps" and click on it.

Click ND on the map.

The map you want is #112743, LITTLE MISSOURI NATIONAL GRASSLAND, ND

And I forgot, Horsager is correct, Non Resident Archery tags are by lottery. They have two types of tags, Mule deer, and Whitetail. I think Whitetail is still available. Check here, http://gf.nd.gov/licenses/apps.html

Your hunting will be different for them, you'll want to find some private land close to the federal stuff. Look for alfalfa or crops, watch these and when you find one that has whitetails, set up on the trails they use and ambush them.

Killdeer mountains my be a better choice.

huntin1


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

aren't archery non resident tags over the counters


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yes, the non resident archery tags for Whitetailed deer only are available over the counter.

huntin1


----------

